# EasyLog als Dienst



## Jelly (17 März 2011)

Moin zusammen!

Da ich zwar über Easylog einiges gefunden habe, aber der Prog als Dienst laufen zu lassen noch nix, habe ich hier mal nen neuen Thread aufgemacht.
Wie eben erwähnt soll EasyLog in Zukunft auf nem Server laufen und das als Dienst im Hintergrund, also auch, wenn kein User angemeldet ist.

Hat das schon mal jemand erfolgreich gemacht?

Hab schon mit intsrv.exe und REG-Einträgen probiert. Ich packs nicht, zur Zeit wird EasyLog zwar gestartet, aber die Aufzeichnung beginnt nicht, denke der START wird nicht angenommen. Nun hab ich schon Parameter "/START" eingetragen (wo eigentlich?), aber es hilft nichts.

Läuft irgendwo auf dieser Welt solch ein System?

Danke euch schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 März 2011)

ACCON-S7-EasyLog ist nur als normale Win32-Applikation getestet und freigegeben. Die Verwendung als Dienst ist derzeit nicht möglich (aber in Planung).


----------



## Jelly (17 März 2011)

*Service von Deltalogic*

:???: Offenbar hats schon mal jemand geschafft, bekomm es selber aber nicht hin...


```
Hallo Herr Jehle,

uns hat die Frage erreicht ob ACCON-S7-EasyLog  auch als Dienst auf einem Server laufen kann.
 Anbei schicke ich Ihnen einen Link wie sie aus der  ACCON-S7-EasyLog.exe
 einen Dienst machen können. Einer unserer Kunden hat dies bereits  erfolgreich am laufen.
 [URL]http://www.serverhowto.de/Applikationen-als-Dienste-einrichten.228.0.html[/URL]

Mit  freundlichen Grüßen

Hanns-Joerg Renschler
```


----------



## bike (17 März 2011)

Jelly schrieb:


> :???: Offenbar hats schon mal jemand geschafft, bekomm es selber aber nicht hin...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Wenn es einmal einer gemacht hat, dann ist das dessen Erfolg.
Doch wenn das Programm nicht als Dienst konzipiert ist und dies vom Entwickler so bestätigt wird, dann ist es dein Hobby es zu versuchen.


bike


----------



## puzzlefreak (26 März 2011)

Hi Jelly,

ich hab auch schon Programme (.exe) als Dienst installiert, genauso wie's in dem Link auch steht.

Falls du zum Ausführen des Programms irgendwelche .dll's brauchst, installierst du das Programm am besten erstmal.
Dann musst du die Dateien "INSTSRV.EXE" und "srvany.exe" ins Windows-Verzeichnis (<C:\WINDOWS\system32>) kopieren.
Vor dem nächsten Schritt empfiehlt MS die Registry zu sichern (bisher hab ich das wiederherstellen allerdings noch nicht gebraucht).

In der MS-DOS-Eingabeaufforderung musst du dann die Datei anmelden:
<Pfad>\INSTSRV.EXE <Eigener Dienst> <Pfad>\SRVANY.EXE

Beispiel:
c:\windows\system32\INSTSRV.EXE NameVonmeinemNeuenDienst c:\windows\system32\SRVANY.EXE

Dann noch über "Systemsteuerung" ==> "Verwaltung" ==> "Dienste" die Dienste öffenen. Die Eigenschaften von deinem Dienst anwählen und den Starttyp als Automatisch deklarieren (falls dies noch nicht der Fall ist. Anschließend den Dienst starten, falls er nicht schon läuft.

Ich hoffe, dass hilft dir weiter.
Ansonsten schreib doch mal, woran es bei dir gescheitert ist.

Gruß Sonja


----------



## Question_mark (27 März 2011)

*App und Service, nur eines macht Sinn*

Hallo,



			
				Jelly schrieb:
			
		

> Wie eben erwähnt soll EasyLog in Zukunft auf nem Server laufen und das als Dienst im Hintergrund, also auch, wenn kein User angemeldet ist.



Ich muss gestehen, mir ist EasyLog völlig unbekannt ...
Aber ich weiss, was Du mit dem Start als Service erreichen möchtest. Also grundsätzlich gibt es einige Tools, die Applikationen als Service starten können.
Aber die zielen im allgemeinen völlig daneben, weil ein als Service konzipiertes Programm eben völlig anders programmiert wird als eine normale Windows Applikation.

Um das näher zu erläutern : Eine normale Windows Applikation wird als eventgesteuert programmiert, d.h. die App wartet auf Eingaben des Benutzers oder andere Ereignisse (durchTastatur oder Mausklick, durch Eintreffen von Daten am Ethernet oder COM-Port etc.) auf Ereignisse und reagiert entsprechend darauf. Und hat dann auch eine für den Benutzer sichtbare Oberfläche mit Anzeige der Daten oder meinetwegen auch zur Eingabe derselben.

Ein Service wird ähnlich wie eine SPS programmiert, hier findet nämlich im allgemeinen keine Interaktion mit dem Benutzer statt, die Aktionen werden also ähnlich wie bei einer SPS zyklisch vom Service bearbeitet. Im allgemeinen erwartet also ein Service keine Interaktion durch den Anwender, sondern lutscht zB. die Daten aus einer SPS raus und schreibt die ohne weitere Aktion des Benutzers (und ohne eine für den Benutzer sichtbare Oberfläche (=Windows-Fenster)) in eine Datenbank.

Ein Service sollte dem Benutzer i.A. auch keine Möglichkeiten zur Interaktion durch den Benutzer anbieten. Also um es mal kurz zusammen zu fassen : Es gibt Krücken, um aus einer Applikation einen Service zu machen, aber im Prinzip macht das keinen Sinn. Ist so ähnlich, als wenn Du mit einem Hammer eine Schraube reindrehst ...

Applikation und Service sind unter Windows zwei völlig unterschiedliche Konzepte, es gibt Tools um aus einer Applikation einen Service zu machen, aber das widerspricht dem ganzen Konzept eines Service unter Windows.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 März 2011)

Kannst ja meinen Protokoller probieren (http://jochensserver.dyndns.org/wordpress/?page_id=9). Ist zwar lang nicht so komfortabel wie EasyLog, aber läuft als Dienst!


----------



## Question_mark (27 März 2011)

Hallo,

hier noch ein Link zum Thema :

http://www.firedaemon.com/firedaemon-pro.php?id=screenshots

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## knarf (7 April 2011)

Hallo,
ich verwende auch immer Firedaemon und habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Programm ist aber kostenpflichtig und muß auf dem Rechner wo der Dienst laufen soll verbleiben.

Gruß Frank


----------

